# Incline smith presses (405lbs)



## saltylifter (May 30, 2017)

On vacation but still hitting it hard.
2 sets of 6 reps 405 lbs incline smith machine presses (video)
Then did a 3 working drop sets 
Flat bench 4x5
Incline machine wide grip 4x10
Decline bench 4x8
Light shoulders after


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 31, 2017)

Nice set. I have been using the smith machine for my bench exercises the past month. My shoulders feel 10x better and I get alot better pump.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 31, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Nice set. I have been using the smith machine for my bench exercises the past month. My shoulders feel 10x better and I get alot better pump.



If and when u go back to the barbell take it easy man. Don't go super heavy the first few times cus a lot people hurt their shoulders bad when they switch back. Just a thought. 

Nice set salty. Strong fukker


----------



## BRICKS (May 31, 2017)

I like the Smith machine for a few things, and I get a little extra safety traini g alone without a spotter.  Good set brother.  Like Ecks said, strong fkr.


----------



## Milo (May 31, 2017)

Strong fuk. I use the smith for clean and jerks.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 31, 2017)

Never was and still not a big smith machine fan seems like it fukks with my shoulders on bench and my guts on squats 

Also one plate feels like two and three like four so on and so forth 

Planet Fitness has um probably saves a lot on insurance costs that's how they can get away with ten dollar a month dues 

That's a badass incline set salty don't see that kinda weight being pushed on an incline bench at Planet Fitness


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 31, 2017)

The only thing I ever used the smith for was shrugs, seated shoulder press and upright rows. Great for shrugs cus u can step back a little so the bar doesn't rip apart your cock every rep


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2017)

Smith can be a nice change..smooth controlled reps without having to stabalize heavy weight like that..also allowed me to really focus and contract the muscle..but I haven't used smith in many months. Nice set get the vid on regular incline barbell press next time, that would look badass


----------



## saltylifter (May 31, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Nice set. I have been using the smith machine for my bench exercises the past month. My shoulders feel 10x better and I get alot better pump.


 I got on it cause I don't trust anyone in this gym in Montana to spot me lol. I'll add it in every blue moon.



BRICKS said:


> I like the Smith machine for a few things, and I get a little extra safety traini g alone without a spotter.  Good set brother.  Like Ecks said, strong fkr.


Ya this is a guy back home and no one here knows how to spot.



Milo said:


> Strong fuk. I use the smith for clean and jerks.


Thanks bud



Zeigler said:


> Never was and still not a big smith machine fan seems like it fukks with my shoulders on bench and my guts on squats
> 
> Also one plate feels like two and three like four so on and so forth
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Took some extra pre workout for those sets



ECKSRATED said:


> The only thing I ever used the smith for was shrugs, seated shoulder press and upright rows. Great for shrugs cus u can step back a little so the bar doesn't rip apart your cock every rep


Lmfao ya shrugs on them hit the old cock allot lol. Feels good in a weird way so I keep doing it.



BiologicalChemist said:


> Smith can be a nice change..smooth controlled reps without having to stabalize heavy weight like that..also allowed me to really focus and contract the muscle..but I haven't used smith in many months. Nice set get the vid on regular incline barbell press next time, that would look badass


I'll give it a try when I get back to my gym. Got a little more trust with some of those guys.


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2017)

Always throwing around the big weights..lol, nice work Salty.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 31, 2017)

Fawkin' Beast, Salty!

I love training on vacation. Can let yerself just go HAM for as long as you like in the gym, no schedules to sweat. Great stuff, M8!


----------



## saltylifter (May 31, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Always throwing around the big weights..lol, nice work Salty.


Thanks man.. Mr Hyde pre workout is some insane shittttt



NbleSavage said:


> Fawkin' Beast, Salty!
> 
> I love training on vacation. Can let yerself just go HAM for as long as you like in the gym, no schedules to sweat. Great stuff, M8!


Heck ya man. Love the no schedules no places to be just me doing me. I used to be the head personal trainer at this gym. Not a bad gym for being such a small town


----------



## IHI (May 31, 2017)

Damn Salty, was it a legit gym or did you have to walk to whole gym to round up enough big cookies to make the weight? Lol, fricken beast!!

ive never been under a smith because all the big lifters at work make fun of it, but have worked out in gym by work with buds and had the smith/machine guys from work join us with their bragging weights....have yet to see any of them come within 50lbs of their smith weight using a free bar. Im not knocking it, any of these gym tools have their place, but we got a handful of guys who only lift at planet fatness and come into work bragging like they're breaking state PR records, then cant back it up free weight...makes for a fun few days at work after the fact and shuts down their bragging or they do some algorithms in their head "well i did this, so i could easily do this with free weights" lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 31, 2017)

IHI said:


> Damn Salty, was it a legit gym or did you have to walk to whole gym to round up enough big cookies to make the weight? Lol, fricken beast!!
> 
> ive never been under a smith because all the big lifters at work make fun of it, but have worked out in gym by work with buds and had the smith/machine guys from work join us with their bragging weights....have yet to see any of them come within 50lbs of their smith weight using a free bar. Im not knocking it, any of these gym tools have their place, but we got a handful of guys who only lift at planet fatness and come into work bragging like they're breaking state PR records, then cant back it up free weight...makes for a fun few days at work after the fact and shuts down their bragging or they do some algorithms in their head "well i did this, so i could easily do this with free weights" lol



Ya this gym is more of a day spa lol so it took me a bit to load it all up. I don't mind the smith for somethings but most of the time I stay away from it.  I wanted to go heavy that day and didn't trust anyone to spot me so I used it. Funny how guys can never back up the numbers they claim.


----------

